
Show HN: Order office supplies from Slack - FriedPickles
http://buybot.ai
======
FriedPickles
Hi HN! Here's the backstory: my company (Zinc.io W14) builds APIs to automate
ordering on Amazon, Walmart, and other popular online retailers. Our team got
sick of the spreadsheet mess and back-and-forth coordinating office orders, so
we built buybot! Now we just paste things we need into slack and they get
ordered (with approval).

It works great for us so we thought we should share it with other teams. Any
questions, feedback or cross examination would be much appreciated!

